# Dior Ultra Black chipping, quality issues?



## LuxBoy_AJ

I am heartbroken. My new J'adior Ultra Black has started chipping on the hardware the D-ring is understandable but the chipping on the chain some how really bothers me

I read somewhere in a forum about someone who painted the hardware with matte black paint and I don't know if I should do that or not because I don't live close to a Dior boutique so I can't easily get an SA to take a look at it

What do you guys think?


----------



## averagejoe

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> I am heartbroken. My new J'adior Ultra Black has started chipping on the hardware the D-ring is understandable but the chipping on the chain some how really bothers me
> 
> I read somewhere in a forum about someone who painted the hardware with matte black paint and I don't know if I should do that or not because I don't live close to a Dior boutique so I can't easily get an SA to take a look at it
> 
> What do you guys think?


You can use matte black acrylic paint but be sure to use a primer first (ask a sales associate at an arts store). Be sure to get a nice fine brush so that you can finish it professionally.

If you can get it to Dior, then don't paint it yet. They will not help you with your product once it has been altered. Dior may be able to replace the hardware and/or offer a replacement product depending on their assessment.

Ultra black hardware chipping is not a quality issue. It is the nature of metal. The surface of metal gets scratched over time. When the metal hardware is silver- or gold-coloured, then the scratches are harder to see because there is less contrast between the scratch and the rest of the metal colour. But when the metal is covered with a black finish, any scratching can reveal the metal beneath, which often sharply contrasts in colour (as the metal is silver and reflective versus the black finish being dark and matte).

Every brand with all-black hardware will have the same problem over time.

Luxury watch brands make all-black watches out of ceramic or diamond-like carbon (DLC) coating so that the black colour doesn't scratch like that, but these are still susceptible to chipping if there is heavy impact on the watch. We don't often find DLC finishes on handbag hardware, and ceramic needs to have a certain thickness to maintain enough strength to serve as hardware (making the hardware chunkier I suppose), because it is brittle and can crack if too much force is applied to it (especially if it is very thin).


----------



## Lay98

Did you manage to fix it? I’m having the same problem and even worse with my lady dior I’m beyond heart broken


----------



## pikake28

Wow...I am so sorry you are experiencing this issue , I hope you are able to make your way to a Dior boutique verses altering it with spray paint.

Your post gives me something to think about as I am in the processes of trying to decide between mini LD in red or the ultramatte verses the small jade. It's hard for me to swallow knowing that after paying the price for the ultramatte that the color will peal off / scratch. Although I understand metals that has the color altered might not stay permanently to the altered color...sad...


----------



## averagejoe

pikake28 said:


> Wow...I am so sorry you are experiencing this issue , I hope you are able to make your way to a Dior boutique verses altering it with spray paint.
> 
> Your post gives me something to think about as I am in the processes of trying to decide between mini LD in red or the ultramatte verses the small jade. It's hard for me to swallow knowing that after paying the price for the ultramatte that the color will peal off / scratch. Although I understand metals that has the color altered might not stay permanently to the altered color...sad...


There really haven't been as many complaints with the newer series of ultra-matte Lady Dior bags, and when there was an issue, Dior was quick to replace or refund the bag.

The J'ADIOR bag appears to have a different black-hardware finish (it looks slightly glossier?). It also has chains sliding around and abrading two D-rings all the time, which can increase their wear and tear. With the Lady Dior, if you hand-carry it without using the strap, then this shouldn't happen at all. As for the charms, if you avoid jiggling the charms (or causing them to collide with each other harshly), then they won't chip.

The matte black finish on my men's Saddle buckle seems to be finished differently from the women's line ultra-matte hardware, and scratches relatively easily. However, because I have been careful, I did not manage to get a single scratch on it and now I've owned the bag for over a year and used it several times.


----------



## pikake28

Thanks so much AJ for your feed back! Now I am back to ponder between the ultramatte black or the beautiful patent red...but patent leather has it's issues too...sigh


----------



## averagejoe

pikake28 said:


> Thanks so much AJ for your feed back! Now I am back to ponder between the ultramatte black or the beautiful patent red...but patent leather has it's issues too...sigh


Which one do you like more between these two options?


----------



## pikake28

I like both....they each have their nice pluses. I have a small nice chain bag from Bottega Veneta but it's neither black or red and not in either of these leather material. I wonder if the red would ever be outdated...it's such a nice red.....but then again the MYABC in the jade is nice too. Do you think the jade is to casual of a color if I want to wear it not as an everyday bag...and also wondering if the wider strap make it more of an everyday look? I understand Dior bags is a statement piece in itself can be worn up / down. I think I am looking to use this bag to go out in...weather for a luncheon, dinner, gatherings...but not to use to go shopping or everyday.


----------



## averagejoe

pikake28 said:


> I like both....they each have their nice pluses. I have a small nice chain bag from Bottega Veneta but it's neither black or red and not in either of these leather material. I wonder if the red would ever be outdated...it's such a nice red.....but then again the MYABC in the jade is nice too. Do you think the jade is to casual of a color if I want to wear it not as an everyday bag...and also wondering if the wider strap make it more of an everyday look? I understand Dior bags is a statement piece in itself can be worn up / down. I think I am looking to use this bag to go out in...weather for a luncheon, dinner, gatherings...but not to use to go shopping or everyday.


The red patent has been around for so many years that it is a classic.

Since you like both of them the same, may I suggest the mini red patent over the MyABCDior? The patent red is dark so it doesn't show yellowing or stains easily. It is also really cute in that size. 

The Jade colour is beautiful, but if I were choosing between the two, the patent red would win. 

You should ask your boutique to see if the patent red comes in the small size (see the images below). It would come with a leather strap (not the thicker one with pins, though), but it's a bit bigger so it can fit your daily essentials.


----------



## pikake28

Thanks again for your thoughts, it is so appreciated! 

Yes, my SA has the red patent in the small...but I feel it will change the look of elegance that the red patent mini with the elegant chain....I think the chain makes that bag even more so! While...the jade...even if it came in patent, I would not purchase it in patent ass that color deserves the softness of the leather.

So....with all that being said.....what are your thoughts on the red patent mini verses the black ultramatte mini?


----------



## averagejoe

pikake28 said:


> Thanks again for your thoughts, it is so appreciated!
> 
> Yes, my SA has the red patent in the small...but I feel it will change the look of elegance that the red patent mini with the elegant chain....I think the chain makes that bag even more so! While...the jade...even if it came in patent, I would not purchase it in patent ass that color deserves the softness of the leather.
> 
> So....with all that being said.....what are your thoughts on the red patent mini verses the black ultramatte mini?


For the mini size, I prefer the patent. For the medium, I prefer the ultramatte. The patent looks so cute and precious in that size.


----------



## pikake28

Perfect...thank you so much! You have been a great help! Fyi...I am eyeing the new cruise 2021 collection of the laser cut black book tote...it will be a special piece with probably an astronomical price tag to go with it...lol


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> There really haven't been as many complaints with the newer series of ultra-matte Lady Dior bags, and when there was an issue, Dior was quick to replace or refund the bag.



Hi AJ, is there anyway to identify which bags are the newer series when buying preloved please? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

BlueCherry said:


> Hi AJ, is there anyway to identify which bags are the newer series when buying preloved please? Thanks


The date code can provide information on when the bag was made.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> The date code can provide information on when the bag was made.



Thanks, it was Dec 19 but I didn’t buy it in case it was the older series


----------



## averagejoe

BlueCherry said:


> Thanks, it was Dec 19 but I didn’t buy it in case it was the older series


That would make it the new series, wouldn't it? The ultra-matte Lady Dior bags have been out since Spring 2019.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> That would make it the new series, wouldn't it? The ultra-matte Lady Dior bags have been out since Spring 2019.



oh no, it was BNWT and £1100 under retail but because I wasn't sure whether it would chip


----------



## averagejoe

BlueCherry said:


> oh no, it was BNWT and £1100 under retail but because I wasn't sure whether it would chip


It may not chip so much as show scratches over time. The hardware seems to be finished with several coats, but eventually it can scratch.

I can't imagine hardware that doesn't scratch, though. Eventually all hardware does, unless it is coated with diamond-like carbon or something super scratch-resistant. Silver hardware scratches. Same with gold hardware. Leather-covered hardware scratches too, as does lacquered hardware.


----------



## BlackDog2

Hi all, recently purchased the black ultra matte saddle bag and a guitar strap to go with it.  While I'm definitely expecting - and ok with - some scratches here and there, was wondering if anyone has experience using the bag this way longer term.  Not sure if it's a bad idea and just going to lead to chipping or if it should hold up pretty well. Thank you!


----------



## Krismsong

Following. Just purchased a preloved supple Lady Dior in ultra matte calfskin with black hardware and studs (July 2018) from Fashionphile. I've been wanting a so-black hardware bag for years as well as Lady Dior for years, and I absolutely fell in love with this design. But now I'm so worried about the wear and tear issues.... Any advice and reviews of wear and tear on Dior black hardware?


----------



## LavenderIce

Krismsong said:


> Following. Just purchased a preloved supple Lady Dior in ultra matte calfskin with black hardware and studs (July 2018) from Fashionphile. I've been wanting a so-black hardware bag for years as well as Lady Dior for years, and I absolutely fell in love with this design. But now I'm so worried about the wear and tear issues.... Any advice and reviews of wear and tear on Dior black hardware?
> 
> View attachment 5180243


Congrats! Sounds like you have something you really love and wanted for a long time! I'm a so black lover myself. I say enjoy wearing her and scale back your worry. I see that you've bumped several threads on the topic. For the most part, mostly everyone who responded expressed minor (if any) wear on their hardware. And, if there is a problem, it has been stated the boutique will address it. You should have positive energy--you are fortunate enough to have a beautiful, now hard to find bag! Please wear her in good health, with less worry and more joy!


----------



## Krismsong

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats! Sounds like you have something you really love and wanted for a long time! I'm a so black lover myself. I say enjoy wearing her and scale back your worry. I see that you've bumped several threads on the topic. For the most part, mostly everyone who responded expressed minor (if any) wear on their hardware. And, if there is a problem, it has been stated the boutique will address it. You should have positive energy--you are fortunate enough to have a beautiful, now hard to find bag! Please wear her in good health, with less worry and more joy!


Thanks so much! I know you're right. I think once I have her in my hands I will hopefully feel more relaxed and really be able to enjoy her.


----------



## bells2313

Hi i know this an old post, but i have recently started having major chippinh around the circular handles around my ABC Dior. The strap clips have gotten shinier as well. I took into Dior and they said since i bought it second hand from fashionfile they would not do anything about it and it was normal wear and tear from daily use. I was devastated as you can now clearly see the sliver peeking through the black paint. I’m going to have to resort to the unthinkable and paint it over myself.


----------



## sscrayzee

My 1 day old caro also having chipping issues. I will get in touch with dior tomorrow


----------



## lovel

averagejoe said:


> For the mini size, I prefer the patent. For the medium, I prefer the ultramatte. The patent looks so cute and precious in that size.


♥️


----------



## lovel

bells2313 said:


> Hi i know this an old post, but i have recently started having major chippinh around the circular handles around my ABC Dior. The strap clips have gotten shinier as well. I took into Dior and they said since i bought it second hand from fashionfile they would not do anything about it and it was normal wear and tear from daily use. I was devastated as you can now clearly see the sliver peeking through the black paint. I’m going to have to resort to the unthinkable and paint it over myself.


I’m sorry to hear this. I’m scared to have the same issue


----------

